

Turkey seeks to tighten control over Twitter - ctekin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23079607

======
llamataboot
"On Wednesday Mr Yildrim said: "Facebook has been working in coordination with
the Turkish authorities for a long time... We don't have any problem with
them."

